# vmware-player lässt sich nicht starten

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab den vmware-player installiert zumal mir die virtualbox zu oft hängt.

Die Installation war problemlos. Die vmware-modules sind auch installiert.

Bevor ich den vmplayer starte, starte ich die vmware-modules :

```
/etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Shared Memory Available
```

Wenn ich nur das vmplayer Icon anklicke passiert gar nichts, also hab ich mal geschaut, was der macht und das von Hand ausgeführt:

```
/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer

Logging to /tmp/vmware-edv-kie/setup-22415.log

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vmnet.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Networking Driver.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vmblock.ko

supported:      external

version:        1.1.2.0

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Blocking File System

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     EE8E9303B40E5EF4746850B

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           root:The directory the file system redirects to. (charp)

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vmci.ko

supported:      external

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (VMCI).

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vsock.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

version:        1.0.0.0

description:    VMware Virtual Socket Family

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     CC633F42818AB6B4476CF99

depends:        vmci

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.38-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions
```

Es kommt kein Fenster und gar nichts.

Das einzige was mir auffällt ist in /var/log/messages :

```
Sep 29 13:32:00 li77x111 vmnet-detect[25531]: NetDetectDaemonInit: No host policy file found. Not initializing filter.

Sep 29 13:32:00 li77x111 vmnet-detect[25531]: Unable to initialize the daemon
```

Was mache ich falsch?

Darf ich die virtualbox Module nicht geladen haben?

Irgendwie muss ich doch jetzt wieder umsteigen können von virtualbox auf dem vmware-player.

EDIT: Ich bin auch in der Gruppe vmware

----------

## tazinblack

Ich hab jetzt mal auf ~arch upgedatet, also 3.1.4. 

Das scheint zu laufen.

----------

